# Warm enough for outdoor pools 3/28 to 4/5?



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm thinking about taking my daughter and her two small boys to Fla for a week and in the resorts I've looked at so far, they don't have indoor pools.

The boys are 4 yrs and 8 mos.

Is it warm enough this time of year for outdoor pools only?


Unrelated to the pools.  I didn't realize that week 13 would be prime then I see some of the resorts dropping back to value at wk 14.

It's possible that my thoughts for a cheap quick vaca won't be realized this year.


----------



## bullroc3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Temperatures that week look like low 80's. High 80's the week before. We will be there from the 23rd to April 5 then on to Key West. I do believe at least one pool at SVV is heated but I know the hot tub is.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 12, 2014)

Miami and Ft Lauderdale resorts almost all have heated pools. But this area is definitely WARMER than the Orlando/Daytona Beach.

Orlando pools still NEED to be heated still by week 13 or 14.

Florida is one long state and parts of it are in two different time zones. Might help if you narrow the questions regarding temperature.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Miami and Ft Lauderdale resorts almost all have heated pools. But this area is definitely WARMER than the Orlando/Daytona Beach.
> 
> Orlando pools still NEED to be heated still by week 13 or 14.
> 
> Florida is one long state and parts of it are in two different time zones. Might help if you narrow the questions regarding temperature.



Thank you both, my thoughts were the northern part of the state like Orlando. 

This is still in the preliminary planning stage.  I was surprised that there were no indoor pools at the Orlando resorts but with them being heated I can see how it would work.

I'm still trying to figure out if I want to make a 2 day drive or stick closer with a one day trip and hope it's warm.

Thank you again


----------



## thheath (Mar 12, 2014)

That time of year you'll need a heated pool anywhere in FLA (at least for young children). It might get into the 80s during the day but of course it drops lower at night.

Living in Hawaii and having a pool, I've learned first hand.  This time of year my pool is 64 degrees, who would have thunk it?

Current Kauai Temps: Daytime 80+-, nighttime 60+

Ted


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

thheath said:


> That time of year you'll need a heated pool anywhere in FLA (at least for young children). It might get into the 80s during the day but of course it drops lower at night.
> 
> Living in Hawaii and having a pool, I've learned first hand.  This time of year my pool is 64 degrees, who would have thunk it?
> 
> ...



Thank you, yes I would have thought that in Hi the pools would be warmer.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 12, 2014)

the pools will almost certainly be heated

I was in my solar heated pool last week..no problem


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

ronparise said:


> the pools will almost certainly be heated
> 
> I was in my solar heated pool last week..no problem



Thanks Ron, somehow I forgot about heated pools when looking at the Wyndham web site.

How do you make time to swim at home with all your new TS points?:ignore:


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 12, 2014)

I would suspect that most pools in the Orlando area are heated during cooler months.  At least they have been pretty much everywhere we've stayed.  We've used pools in Orlando in December, January and February.  I wouldn't think March would be any problem.  I can get downright hot in March.  The pools will feel good.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I would suspect that most pools in the Orlando area are heated during cooler months.  At least they have been pretty much everywhere we've stayed.  We've used pools in Orlando in December, January and February.  I wouldn't think March would be any problem.  I can get downright hot in March.  The pools will feel good.



Thanks Michael, nice to know for the future that you can even swim in the dead of winter down there.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 12, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Thanks Ron, somehow I forgot about heated pools when looking at the Wyndham web site.
> 
> How do you make time to swim at home with all your new TS points?:ignore:




The routine is to work a couple of hours in the morning and hang by the pool in the afternoon


----------



## dansimms (Mar 12, 2014)

*Orlando Pools*

I just got back from Orlando and swam in 2 heated pools on days that topped out at about 74 and it was comfortable.  The final day I was in an unheated pool on a 76 degree day and most found it a little too cold.  People went in for a dip and got out in less than 10 minutes in full sun.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

ronparise said:


> The routine is to work a couple of hours in the morning and hang by the pool in the afternoon



I'll refrain from bothering you in the afternoon in the future unless I have a definite request for you to fill for me.  I'll do my normal pestering in the morning instead.:hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 12, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I just got back from Orlando and swam in 2 heated pools on days that topped out at about 74 and it was comfortable.  The final day I was in an unheated pool on a 76 degree day and most found it a little too cold.  People went in for a dip and got out in less than 10 minutes in full sun.



This is all encouraging news, thanks.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 12, 2014)

The water in my unheated pool was 76 today.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 12, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I'll refrain from bothering you in the afternoon in the future unless I have a definite request for you to fill for me.  I'll do my normal pestering in the morning instead.:hysterical:



the i phone with text and email  is always close by and half my posts on tug are done on the phone.....which explains all the typos.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Thanks Michael, nice to know for the future that you can even swim in the dead of winter down there.


At least on some days.  Sometimes it's 70-80 in the winter.  Some days it's 40-50.  You never know what you're going to get.  But in March, it should be 70s or higher just about every day, most of the time.

Also, most kids seem to not care about the temperature.  If there's water, they'll play in it.  I know our kids have gone out in our pool when the water was in the 60s.  Me, I prefer 85 or higher.  Actually, I prefer 100-104 (the hot tub)!


----------



## moonstone (Mar 13, 2014)

When our kids were young water temps didn't seem to bother them much at all. The pool at our St Augustine resort is unheated (soon to change :whoopie and when we were there (usually around Easter) our kids were in it, since there was usually still snow on the ground at home. When the staff saw kids in the pool they always said "oh the Canadians are here!"
It was the same with the ocean. Springtime ocean temps at St Augustine Beach were usually in the 60's but the kids were in, although not for long!

~Diane


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 14, 2014)

Very funny Moonstone!  A number of years ago we were at a bridge tournament in downtown Tampa.  It was early January and we were having a cold snap!  Don't remember the temp but it was cold enough that the hotel couldn't keep the rooms warm enough - we had space heaters in our suite - and we were all wearing jackets.  Anyway, I was in the elevator with a couple of boys and they asked where the pool was - I was aghast that they would even consider going in the pool in that weather.  They said "oh but we're Canadian"!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 14, 2014)

I just got back from Grande Vista in Orlando and temps were 70-80 for highs.  The heated pools were plenty warm, and I did get a little chill getting out, but nothing major.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you all again, I won't be afraid to book down there due to the lack of an indoor pool.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 14, 2014)

Here in Texas, our (unheated) pool is currently 60. Quite a bit colder than Florida.

My two oldest kids were out at the pool playing with my son's new RC boat. Next thing I knew, this was the view outside:

Within a few minutes, my daughter was in the pool too, and my 3 year old son was begging to go swimming, too. 

All three have been playing in the pool for half an hour now. 

Like I (and others) have said, kids could care less how cold the pool is.


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2014)

Keep an eye on the gulf temperature.  An unheated pool will be approximately the same.


----------

